#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Μηχανολογικά >  > > >  >  > Πυροπροστασία >  > > >  >  >  Επιλογή πυροσβεστήρα

## Xάρης

Ποια είναι τα κριτήρια με τα οποία θα επιλέξουμε έναν πυροσβεστήρα;Τι πρέπει να προσέξουμε κατά την αγορά τους;Τι συντήρηση χρειάζονται;

----------


## cna

Τα ερωτήματα είναι φιλοσοφικά ή να τρέξω να ξεσκονίσω τις προδιαγραφές;  :Αστειευόμενος:  
Γενικά πάντα η επιλογή του πυροσβεστήρα έχει να κάνει με τον τύπο του υλικού που καίγεται. Έτσι άλλος είναι ο τύπος για εξαιρετικά εύφλεκτα υλικά (βενζίνη, διαλύτες κλπ) και άλλος είναι ο τύπος για κατάσβεση φωτιάς λόγω βραχυκυκλώματος. Επίσης σημαντικό ρόλο διαδραματίζει και το ερώτημα αν ο χώρος κατοικείται καθ' όλο το 24ωρο ή μόνο κατά τις εργάσιμες ώρες. Αν ισχύει το δεύτερο τότε θα πρέπει να τοποθετήσουμε και πυροσβεστήρες οροφής αυτόματης έναυσης.
Κατά την αγορά θα πρέπει να προσέξουμε ώστε η πίεση του περιεχομένου να είναι εντός των ορίων του δείκτη που βρίσκεται στον λαιμό του πυροσβεστήρα, να αναγράφεται ο τύπος του καθώς και οι οδηγίες χρήσης και το σημαντικότερο όλων: να αναγράφεται ευκρινώς η ημερομηνία γόμωσης. Ακόμα και αν η πίεση είναι εντός των ορίων δεν μας εξασφαλίζει για την καλή λειτουργία του πυροσβεστήρα εάν έχει παρέλθει περισσότερο από ένα έτος από την τελευταία γόμωση. Η συνήθης ετήσια συντήρηση είναι η αναγόμωση του πυροσβεστήρα όπου ελέγχεται και η λειτουργία του.
Πάντως από ενημερώσεις από αξιωματικούς του Π.Σ. (όταν υπηρετούσα στον Ε.Σ.) σημασία δεν έχει μόνο ο πυροσβεστήρας. Το βασικότερο πρόβλημα είναι ότι λίγοι γνωρίζουν να τον χρησιμοποιούν σωστά.

----------


## mred-akias

> Γενικά πάντα η επιλογή του πυροσβεστήρα έχει να κάνει με τον τύπο του υλικού που καίγεται. Έτσι άλλος είναι ο τύπος για εξαιρετικά εύφλεκτα υλικά (βενζίνη, διαλύτες κλπ) και άλλος είναι ο τύπος για κατάσβεση φωτιάς λόγω βραχυκυκλώματος.


Σωστός.

Τα είδη των πυροσβεστήρων ήταν το πρώτο πράγμα που έμαθα στο εργαστήριο της Ανόργανης Χημείας, στο 1ο έτος, μέχρι και σε εξέταση εργαστηρίου έπεσε. Αντιλαμβάνεστε το τεράστιο αίσθημα ασφάλειας που δημιουργήσαμε στο προσωπικό του εργαστηρίου μόλις μπήκαμε μέσα! :Αστειευόμενος:  :Γέλιο:  

Λοιπόν οι κατηγορίες είναι A B C D και E.

Ένας σύνδεσμος που τα αναφέρει όλα ωραία και εύκολα προς ανάγνωση είναι αυτός εδώ. 

btw η ίδια ιστοσελίδα περιλαμβάνει τον *κανονισμό πυροπροστασίας* εδώ, να αναφέρω όμως ότι δεν γνωρίζω εάν τα αναρτημένα έγγραφα έχουν τροποποιηθεί με νεότερες διατάξεις (γι αυτό και δεν έχω μαζέψει ακόμη τα επιμέρους αρχεία για να βρίσκονται στα downloads).


Ακόμη από την ιστοσελίδα κάποιου ΑΕΙ και με αφορμή το εν λόγω εργαστήριο είχα βρει τα παρακάτω (για εργαστηριακό χώρο πρωτίστως):

- Πυροσβεστήρες νερού για φωτιές σε χαρτί και σκουπίδια (πυρκαγιά τύπου Α). Δεν  πρέπει να χρησιμοποιούνται για φωτιές σε ηλεκτρικές συσκευές, υγρά και μέταλλα

- Πυροσβεστήρες CO2 για φωτιές οργανικών διαλυτών ή χρωμάτων ή ηλεκτρικών οργάνων (πυρκαγιά τύπου B και C)

- Πυροσβεστήρες στερεής σκόνης που περιέχουν όξινο ανθρακικό νάτριο για φωτιές από μεγάλες ποσότητες διαλυτών, υγρών ουσιών, ή ηλεκτρικών συσκευών (πυρκαγιά τύπου B και C)

- Πυροσβεστήρες MET- X - L, που περιέχουν ειδικές συνθέσεις και χρησιμοποιούνται για πυρκαγιές από εύφλεκτα μέταλλα (π.χ. Mg, Li, Na, K), υδρίδια μετάλλων, οργανομεταλλικές ενώσεις κλπ. (πυρκαγιά τύπου D)

Να σημειώσω ότι σε κάθε πυροσβεστήρα αναγράφεται επάνω, για ποιες κατηγορίες πυρκαγιών είναι κατάληλος, όπως φαίνεται στο σχετικό πινακάκι στον πρώτο σύνδεσμο.

----------

Samdreamth

----------


## vag1234

Να προσθέσω ότι πλέον υφίστανται οι φορητοί πυροσβεστήρες και πυροσβεστήρες τοπικής εφαρμογής για επαγγελματικά μαγειρεία τύπου F για λίπη και έλαια. H χρήση τους στα επαγγελματικά μαγειρεία είναι πλέον υποχρεωτική. Θα ανεβάσω στα downloads τα σχετικά αρχεία.

Ανέβηκαν τα αρχεία!!

http://www.emichanikos.gr/downloads.php?do=file&id=710

http://www.emichanikos.gr/downloads.php?do=file&id=711

----------

Samdreamth, Xάρης

----------


## φωτοβολταικα

για πληροφορίες μπορείτε να απευθυνθείτε και σε κατάστημα που προμηθεύουν πυροσβεστήρες

----------


## Xάρης

Εννοείται. Το νόημα όμως του θέματος είναι να μοιραστούμε διαδικτυακά τις εμπειρίες μας και τις γνώσεις μας και να δημιουργηθεί ένα "κείμενο αναφοράς".
Αυτό δεν μπορεί να στο δώσει ο έμπορος πυροσβεστήρων. Και να μπορούσε θα το έδινε σε σένα μόνο που θα ρωτούσες και δεν θα ήταν διαθέσιμο σ' όλους.

----------

